# Cannondale 3.0 vs Trek 1100 vs. etc <--- newb here...



## beewizzle (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm in the process of buying my first road bike - for practical reasons (commuting), exercise, and the pure joy/fun of it. My roommate has recently got into cycling and I've been messing around on his and another friend's Cannondale 3.0 R400. So I'm pretty much looking for a little older (early-mid 90's seems to fit my budget) aluminum frame like the Cannondale 3.0's (which I have really enjoyed my friend's one) or Trek 1100's etc. My question is any advice on these two bikes or others to throw in the mix? Other older value aluminum bikes to look at?

Any help is appreciated.  

Cheers.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

beewizzle said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm in the process of buying my first road bike - for practical reasons (commuting), exercise, and the pure joy/fun of it. My roommate has recently got into cycling and I've been messing around on his and another friend's Cannondale 3.0 R400. So I'm pretty much looking for a little older (early-mid 90's seems to fit my budget) aluminum frame like the Cannondale 3.0's (which I have really enjoyed my friend's one) or Trek 1100's etc. My question is any advice on these two bikes or others to throw in the mix? Other older value aluminum bikes to look at?
> 
> ...


If you're looking at bikes of that era, I think the Specialized Allez steel might be worth considering. It's selling for around $600 (new) and you'd also get the benefits of working with a LBS on sizing/ fit, test rides, full assembly/ tune up and a warranty. 

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45678&eid=4350


----------



## beewizzle (Mar 16, 2010)

alrighty...i'll add that to my list. any others to throw out there??


----------



## beewizzle (Mar 16, 2010)

sweet. so i found 2 on craigslist i'm interested in. a Trek 1100 '93 and a classic Raleigh Competition '75. both around $200. i know this is an odd comparison but anyone got their 2 cents to chime in on this??


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

beewizzle said:


> sweet. so i found 2 on craigslist i'm interested in. a Trek 1100 '93 and a classic Raleigh Competition '75. both around $200. i know this is an odd comparison but anyone got their 2 cents to chime in on this??


Well, considering the Raleigh's a lugged steel frame using Reynolds 531 tubing, I know which I'd choose - assuming there's no rust present. Besides, rumor has it that Sheldon Brown (RIP) owned one.  

But in the interest of maintaining objectivity and providing some semblance of sound advice, I'd have to say ride both and get the one that fits/ feels best - assuming one of them does. Seriously though, fit trumps all else, so only get one if it meets your sizing requirements.


----------



## beewizzle (Mar 16, 2010)

sweet. so i went with the...raleigh competition. $180 and boy is it fun. i'm super excited to clean it up and stuff now.

question though. the seatpost is stuck and i've done some research on this. i've read if it's an aluminum post with my steel frame, then there could be some glavanized corrosion. so how do i know if my seatpost is aluminum?? i'm pretty sure it's original...


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

It probably is aluminum, but try a magnet. If it sticks, it's not aluminum.  

Zinn and the Art of Road Bike Maintenance has some info about stuck seat posts and quill stems - what to try first, if that doesn't work, if all else fails, etc. It's a good book to have but I'd say what he recommends if I had my copy here...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

beewizzle said:


> sweet. so i went with the...raleigh competition. $180 and boy is it fun. i'm super excited to clean it up and stuff now.
> 
> question though. the seatpost is stuck and i've done some research on this. i've read if it's an aluminum post with my steel frame, then there could be some glavanized corrosion. so how do i know if my seatpost is aluminum?? i'm pretty sure it's original...


Check the link below, particularly Xlll if the post is aluminum, Xll if steel - under "CURE".
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/stuck-seatposts.html


----------



## beewizzle (Mar 16, 2010)

mmm the old magnet trick...it's aluminum! so i used some ammonia, and sure enough it loosened up within 10-15 minutes! good stuff! thanks man.

last question...i think haha  but the brooks saddle on it is in not so good condition...like i did some research on it. some people use proofide, snoseal, etc. but there are little some parts that are flaky on the top. and also, after i rode it the other day, i noticed a little tear in the saddle. is it a goner?? or anything i can do to save this beauty??


----------



## TheRadster (Mar 18, 2010)

i actually have experience with both of these bikes, I bought both of them together from a guy for 150 bucks, a 90 3.0 and a 89 1100. They are worlds apart, the Dale is SUPER stiff and you feel everything on the road, the 1100 isnt as stiff and a bit smoother and less agressive. I actually ended up selling the 1100 frame, because I picked up a 91 Trek 1000 and swapped all the parts from the 1100 over. The 1000 rides smooth as glass I really like it. let me know if you have anymore questions, like I said I had both, but only kept the Dale cause its kind of a cool old classic to me.


----------

